
Self-XSS to Site-Wide CSRF on Twitter - karma20
https://speakerdeck.com/filedescriptor/killing-with
======
Hitton
Cool, I liked it included blind alleys, too often people include just what
worked to seem smarter.

~~~
karma20
For sure. It definitely echoes the thrill of bug-hunting when you know you’ve
found something interesting but need to dig a bit deeper.

